# John Deere 332



## Hutch8228 (Jun 6, 2016)

Just got my 332 running last week. Rebuilt my 50" deck and install it today. My problem is , that the deck won't lower. Help me please.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Hutch,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

We cannot see from here, but apparently you have deck linkage hooked up wrong someplace. Did you take any pictures before removing the deck??


----------



## Hutch8228 (Jun 6, 2016)

The deck was off when I got the 332. I move one of the levers and something moves just a little bit. Move the lever the opposite when nothing happens. I'm not sure which lever does what. Is there a valve or locking device I don't know about?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do an internet search for *Attaching a deck to a John Deere 318 322 332 316 - You Tube*.

It shows you how to mount the deck, and also to release the lockout for the lift system.


----------



## Hutch8228 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. I like this forum.


----------

